# Upper Blue is Going To Run Over Labor Day Weekend!



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

well I was going to try to stop advertising this too much, just ran into a couple locals on the lower blue who didn't seem too pleased that everyone in CO would be up there that weekend, but if it's not even just us blabbing, we may as well make a coordinated attack!!

so who would be into the idea of a more "organized" group of boaters? (now there's an oxymoron! :roll: ) maybe all of us descend on the campground up there and have one big rip roarin party for the weekend?? as opposed to a bunch of fringe groups of boaters warily sneaking a glance at the next, just make it a given that we all acknowledge eachother? maybe somone knows a local with some land we could camp on? cabins in heeney? 

not a "fest" or a sponsored thing, but if we got enough momentum I bet we could even get a band or two, probably some kegs, etc? it's really going to be a madhouse, might as well organize the efforts??

so if this is the dumbest thing you've heard yet, tell me quick and I'll delete this post, but if too many people read it....


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

While 500 cfs going through Boulder Canyon is much better that anything happening on the Lower Blue, it's not the sweetest run around. It's short, with cold water, not much play and has a creeky-like feel. Not really a good beginner run like the Lower. It always runs in the spring with the melt and is worth the effort with a lot of water - >1000cfs.

But since it is the end of the season and nothing else has water, it will be a great time. The Blue River campground will be hard to get a spot at and they will not let you launch there if you don't have one. That's OK cause you can launch farther downstream and avoid the RVers and some flatwater. 

If it was me, I'd get the folks together and camp/rage at Green Mountain Res, organize your shuttle and have the option of running either, depending on skill levels and whatnot and even send a crew to Gore from there. You could perhaps even run the Upper Blue into the res for a long day. Have fun!


----------



## Arn (Nov 8, 2003)

*Party*

Cool, I'll bring my box of fireworks and my 4 wheeler! Let's get everyone up there!


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

The cat is way out of the bag on this one! The rafting companies are on this like a fly on poop! Maybe, it will be like Browns Canyon on the weekend or worse?

I also heard from someone speaking on a condition of anonymity, that it may run this weekend??


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

good point, I had thought about the res as well, and you're probably right.

have we done the calculations that say it'll likely be 500? I saw it begin, but haven't followed the discussion...





> I'll bring my box of fireworks and my 4 wheeler! Let's get everyone up there!



ummm... :?


----------



## bledoux (May 11, 2004)

from denver water:

**********************

Dillon Reservoir Rafting Release
Labor Day Weekend, 2004
Prepared by Denver Water, August 17, 2004

Notes: 
	All flow rates and times are approximate and are subject to change. 
	Remember to allow for the travel time of the water between the dam and your location on the river.
	This release schedule follows the outflow ramping guidelines plus modifications by DOW. 

Thursday Afternoon and Evening (September 2):
Ramp outflow from 110 to 200 cfs beginning at 4 pm

Friday Morning (September 3):
Ramp outflow from 200 to 640 cfs beginning at 7 am
The flow should reach 500 cfs by late morning and 640 cfs by 1 pm

Friday Afternoon and Evening (September 3):
Ramp outflow from 640 to 400 cfs beginning at 4 pm

Saturday Morning (September 4):
Ramp outflow from 400 to 640 cfs beginning at 7 am
The flow should reach 640 cfs by 9 am

Saturday Afternoon and Evening (September 4):
Ramp outflow from 640 to 400 cfs beginning at 4 pm

Sunday Morning (September 5):
Ramp outflow from 400 to 640 cfs beginning at 7 am
The flow should reach 640 cfs by 9 am

Sunday Evening (September 5):
Ramp outflow from 640 to 400 cfs beginning at 4 pm

Monday Morning (September 6):
Ramp outflow from 400 to 500 cfs beginning at 7 am
The flow should reach 500 cfs by 8 am

Monday Afternoon and Evening (September 6):
Ramp outflow from 500 to minimum slide gate (approximately 350 cfs) beginning at 4 pm

Tuesday Morning (September 7):
Begin ramping down to full generation (approximately 110 cfs) at 7 am

Explanation. The water being released from Dillon Reservoir belongs to Green Mountain Reservoir and will be stored in Green Mountain. Despite the continuing drought, favorable operating conditions and the support of Summit County, Bureau of Reclamation, Grand Valley water users, State Engineers Office and Colorado River District has allowed Denver Water to schedule this delivery to provide whitewater boating over the Labor Day weekend. The increased flow will help scour sediments from the river bed to improve fishery conditions. The event was schedule over Labor Day to minimize the effect on summer boating on Dillon Reservoir. Enjoy the water and please thank these agencies for their support.

*************************


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

*Blue River Campground*

Does anyone know if the Blue River Camground has reservations or is it all first come/first serve? I do not see this campground on Reserve America.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

I think it's first come first served, there is a manager on-site. Try this number thought - 970-468-5400. Have fun!


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

as far as locals being upset. Although i live in denver now I use to live in Breck. Still have a place there and boat with my buds of the last 20 years outa there. So as far as the local attitude is one of yea it will be crowded but crowded water is better than no water. it is intermediate water and with the gore and lower going the yakers should be spread out and go late or early and you should miss the rafts. just like browns.

Having been a local in numerous cool spots I always chuckle when "locals get upset" becuse my experience has been that the "locals" that are upset are the 1 to 3 year locals that still haven't realized that living in a tourist town means well Tourist which include day trippers from the city. This has been my local run for over 20 years and i am stoked I'll be there every day for multiple runs with numerous people. I paddle a blue session+ and drive a green honda passport if you have ? or wanna have a beverage afterwords. peace sj Ps i would camp at green mountain or cabin at heeney the hiway is right by the river camp ground


----------



## Dawg (May 27, 2004)

*Rager on the Res - Labor Day*

Any new news with coordinating a "Rager on the Res" party. Its a great idea and we shouldn't let it lose steam. Let's keep it going. I know there are a few of us non-locals that are planning on coming up for the releases.


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

In exchange for a place to lay my sleeping bag, I can provide a Stihl chainsaw and a load of wood... Need a BIG fire to rage around now don't we !!!!

   :lol: :twisted:


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

*Info please...*

Can somebody provide a little more information on the difficulty of the Upper Blue run? I've read the description in CRC2, but looking for a few more details. Perhaps a comparison to other rivers in CO. Just don't want to get in over my head and don't know anybody who has run this section yet.

Thanks!
Laurie


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

so I called the dillon ranger dist number, and they sent me to the site www.dillonrangerdistrict.com to check out campgrounds. it looks like most of them are designated (read limited) sites, with vehicle and person limits as well. the davis campground looks like it may be good for us, as it is undeveloped, with a large looking parking area, and only five dollar fees per vehicle (tho it does say room for 7 vehicles, I wonder if that's enforced...) likely we could just sort of "take it over" early and the look of us should run off any non-boaters :wink: 

don't know how it does for fire rings, etc, but I would think there was something...

So is there anyone who can make it up friday? it wouldn't hurt to lay claim to any extent we can...


laurie, I bet there'll either be enough people to keep an eye on you, or there'll be a crew ready for the lower run, but at least you can come for the party!!

anyone got a geetar or drums??


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

just spoke with a ranger and the davis campground sounds a little tight. there is legal, but as of yet undesignated, camping at the takeout for the upper run (just about where 9 crosses the blue) that we may be able to use. toilets but nothing else. a firepan would be good. 

that's all I got for now!! sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm tellin' ya - camp at the res!!


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

ok, ok!! :wink: sounds like there's something more than I know...


----------



## JD (Jun 12, 2004)

*Put In and Take Out*

CRC shows the Upper Blue as only 3 miles. Put in Quaking Creek Take Out Columbine Landing. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I understand there are put ins above and take outs below the three mile III+/IV- section, if you want to extend the run? I heard it was mostly II water, private land, and there could be a lot of fishermen? Can anyone recommend other put-ins and take-outs to extend the run. Is there any lowhead dams, manmade , or wierd stuff to contend with above or below the III+/IV- section? Thanks for the input.


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

I spoke with one of the rangers and they said it was "not recommended" to boat beyond the columbine take out, mostly because it is all private land and if anything were to happen, a rescue would constitute trespassing. nothing about "you'll die if you go down there" so it's hard to say. all I gots. :?


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I just spoke to the Dillion ranger dist. I was told that you *have *to put in at Hammer (sp) Bridge and take out at Columbine Landing. He told me you can not go further down due to obstructions in the river requiring portages on private land. After talking with him further, he did not sound to convincing. It was more like he was trying to discourage paddling through the private property? 

I also spoke with an old timer who said you can run the whole section, but you need to be alert for diversions and possible river wide strainers. Not sure if this section is even worth paddling, but I would mind floating the whole thing because I have never done it and I would like to have a longer run then three miles? Any further thoughts?


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

that's kinda my take on the "discouragement", I might be up for trying it, especially if my group ends up camping at the actual res!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

A long time ago (8 years?) I floated a good ways down, almost to the second highway bridge from Silverthorne-within a few miles of Green Mountain. I can't remember if that takeout had a name; I believe it's a fisherman's access of some kind. Anyway, it wasn't anything to write home about- pretty slow, and I think the water was closer to 1000. I can't recall any major obstacles, but I would recommend just doing the upper section twice instead.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm a newbie to the area, (so be gentle) wondering how the Blue compares to the Main fork of the Payette in Idaho? Anyone out there done both? I've done both the Cabarton stretch and the Main. 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

The Blue will be more technical than either the North (Cabarton) or Main Payette. The water will also be way, way lower. It's a smaller volume river when compared to the Payette - North, South or Main.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

To me the float below the bridge is not worht it at the water we will see. Do the canyon section twice or more if you want easier water do the lower or pump house. Causing a potenial issue over marginal class II water is probably not a good idea. But do what you want I am not your mother. As far as comparisons to the payette. It will be more technical but smaller waves and hydrolics if you came out you would get pretty bruised but it is just class III. sj


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

*Comparison please...*

I think my post from Friday kinda got buried... could somebody give a comparison of this run to other runs in CO? I've done the Lower Blue, Bridges on the Poudre, Shoshone, Boulder Creek (thru town) all successfully. Also, did Foxton at 350 and got pushed around a bit too much for my liking. Thoughts on my probability for success?

Apologize for posting twice, but would really like the info.

Thanks all!
Laurie


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

They are saying that this is IV-, if you didnt like the way Foxton was then this will be worse.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Agreed, if you didn't like Foxton you won't like the heart of this run where Boulder Creek comes in from river left. Lots of action.


----------



## JD (Jun 12, 2004)

*Upper Blue Scoutable?*

Can you scout the section near Boulder Creek in the Upper Blue section? Any significant hazards? What is this section comprable to on the Arkansas or the Poudre?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I hear there's already an ass load of people up in the area/river!!!


----------



## el gordo (Oct 10, 2003)

No. Looking for some more folks to run Upper Blue with. 
Gordo 719-231-8584, leave message. Have room a site for one small group.


----------



## kingtutbigbutt (Apr 12, 2004)

I can't make it up til Sunday afternoon, where is everyone going to be?


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

Just so you all know. the hole just below the dam is just a bit to shallow. we were there at 640cfs today and it wasn't qiute there. If they made some eddy's and channeled down that hole it would be amazing.


----------

